# A Dutch girl moving to Canada



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. Hope Canada is to your liking. The people are nice but Im not a fan of the Tim Hortons coffee.


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha, fortunately I don't drink coffee then! The hot chocolate from Tim Hortons is good in my opinion!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol. So you've seen the area you're going to?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to Canada, and don't listen to the previous poster, Tim Horton's coffee is the best!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

It must just be unusually bad at the one coffee shop on the Alcan


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lostastirrup said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Hope Canada is to your liking. The people are nice but Im not a fan of the Tim Hortons coffee.


Not a fan!!! Next you'll say you don't care for poutine!

Welcome to Canada, is an import from the UK, now a Canadian Citizen, it is a great country to live in.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Kim and welcome. I see you've got two horses listed -- will they be coming with you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lostastirrup said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Hope Canada is to your liking. The people are nice but Im not a fan of the Tim Hortons coffee.



dont dis Tim Hortons! the coffee stinks but the service is good and the food basic, and dependably decent


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

OKAY!!!! I take it all back. 
Tim Hortons is the best coffee/ doughnut shop and I should be honored to even set foot in the place.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so there!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome from someone a few thousand kilometers east of you but north of the 49'th. 

Hope you're ready for the weather. Western Canada winters are notoriously brutal, at least you'll have some time to prepare given as how you're not arriving until the spring.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lostastirrup said:


> OKAY!!!! I take it all back.
> Tim Hortons is the best coffee/ doughnut shop and I should be honored to even set foot in the place.


There you go, that wasn't too hard was it?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Did not realize that Tim Hortons was such a point of pride for canadians. Sorry.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

lostastirrup said:


> Did not realize that Tim Hortons was such a point of pride for canadians. Sorry.


It not for many of us, particularly since it was sold to interests outside the Country.

I go there when I need or want a coffee, but only when there's no local Starbucks option instead - they just make better coffee.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

perhaps we should hand the thread back to the OP.


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

lostastirrup said:


> Lol. So you've seen the area you're going to?


Sorry, have been traveling back to the Netherlands the past days. 

Yes, we've been looking around a bit. Hope to find a nice house in Cochrane or Okotoks!


----------



## OriginallyDutch (Aug 30, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Hi Kim and welcome. I see you've got two horses listed -- will they be coming with you?


Yes, that's the plan! I can't miss them, are very special to me! :loveshower:


----------

